# buy a bub 2 day



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 14, 2016)

what can a bub do and why the HECK should i buy one?
*can splatatata on children video game
*can find good meeemes
*is very easy to entertain (only need distorted music, stock photos and pictures of dogs to keep a bub amused)
*will dispose of your yucky anime/mangos for you
*can draw a good
*will shitpost anywhere just for you 2 day
 please buy a bub 2 day for only 420.69 panties gbatemp's new official currency (or any other funny number) woah great deal AND VALUE 

*CERTIFIED BUB MERCHANTS (ONLY PURCHASE BUBS FROM THESE PEOPLE IN THIS THREAD 2 DAY):*
@Bubsy Bobcat (Head Bub Merchant)
@Deck of Noobs (Assistant Bub Merchant)

*WARNIG: BUB MERCHANTS PLEASE DO NOT SELL BUBS TO THESE PEOPLE 2 DAY:
@nxwing @TheKingy34*


----------



## Margen67 (May 14, 2016)

are you currently buying bubs?
i would like to sell my menuhax peasant bub


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 14, 2016)




----------



## SomeGamer (May 14, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> View attachment 49206


Let me guess: because that weird mirrored 3DS above?


----------



## BurningDesire (May 15, 2016)

I will buy a bub.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 15, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I will buy a bub.








thank here is ur bub ready to go. thank for business 2 day.


----------



## VinsCool (May 15, 2016)

Still no blush. No interest.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 15, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Still no blush. No interest.


well we have good news for you, we've had a blushy bub come in 2 day looking for a new home.


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2016)

i would like to buy a bub 2 day but i must first know how a bub will act around my cat 2 day


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 15, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> i would like to buy a bub 2 day but i must first know how a bub will act around my cat 2 day


bub is very good with other pets 2 day, it will probably go "woah that is a very cute cat 2 day" and then look at splatoon pictures on twitter or something.


----------



## PaiiNSteven (May 15, 2016)

"now what would a platform game be without platforms? arent these game designers wonderful?"
fucking 10/10 audio


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 15, 2016)

PaiiNSteven said:


> "now what would a platform game be without platforms? arent these game designers wonderful?"
> fucking 10/10 audio


11/10 if the audio is heavily distorted


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> bub is very good with other pets 2 day, it will probably go "woah that is a very cute cat 2 day" and then look at splatoon pictures on twitter or something.


alrighty 2 day, i will buy a bub 2 day!


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 15, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> alrighty 2 day, i will buy a bub 2 day!





here you go 2 day! insert the diks into ur computer and follow on screen instructions 2 day


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 15, 2016)

What is the current "absolutely nothing" to "pantie" conversion rate?


----------



## nxwing (May 15, 2016)

How will bub act around my dogs? Will it just stare at me while I fap like my dogs do or will it help me cover it up?


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 15, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> What is the current "absolutely nothing" to "pantie" conversion rate?


0


nxwing said:


> How will bub act around my dogs? Will it just stare at me while I fap like my dogs do or will it help me cover it up?


bub loves doggers and will tuck them in bed every night and tell them to "sleep tight, pupper". bub also respects people's privacy 2 day and will let you fap in peace. :^)


----------



## nxwing (May 15, 2016)

what flavors does bub cum in?


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 15, 2016)

nxwing said:


> what flavors does bub cum in?


*what the heCK PLEASE DO NOT EAT BUB*


----------



## Dorimori (May 15, 2016)

how 2 bub buy


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 15, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> how 2 bub buy


2 buy a bub [TUTORIAL]
1) ask 4 bub
2) pay 420.69 panties
3) i give you bub on something (eg in a paper bag, on a floppy disk)
4) follow on screen instructions


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 15, 2016)

can a bub buy me pls im lonely and want somebody to hug when im sleeping


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 15, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> can a bub buy me pls im lonely and want somebody to hug when im sleeping


yes you can 2 day please do payment now 2 day thank


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 15, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> please do payment now 2 day


_*$420.69*_


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 15, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> _*$420.69*_


wow what a generous overpayment 2 day here is bub





put him ur computer and follow on screen instructions 2 day


----------



## Dorimori (May 15, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> 2 buy a bub [TUTORIAL]
> 1) ask 4 bub
> 2) pay 420.69 panties
> 3) i give you bub on something (eg in a paper bag, on a floppy disk)
> 4) follow on screen instructions


yes but how buy 2 bub


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 15, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> yes but how buy 2 bub


confuse


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 15, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> wow what a generous overpayment 2 day here is bub
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mmm mmm ohh bebe ye ye cummie ye ye


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 15, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> mmm mmm ohh bebe ye ye cummie ye ye


please do not do sexual interaction with the bub 2 day thank you


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 15, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> please do not do sexual interaction with the bub 2 day thank you


the bub is doing me via its own desir but thank 4 cancern


----------



## Dorimori (May 15, 2016)

Spoiler: bub










why is this bub broken


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 15, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> why is this bub broken


red rum


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 15, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> Spoiler: bub
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOAH THAT BUB IS VERY MALNOURISHED 2 DAY PLEASE FEED HIM PLENTY OF DORITE


----------



## Dorimori (May 15, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> WOAH THAT BUB IS VERY MALNOURISHED 2 DAY PLEASE FEED HIM PLENTY OF DORITE


how 2 buy bub feed dorite


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 15, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> how 2 buy bub feed dorite


goofy time


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 15, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> how 2 buy bub feed dorite


*go to shoptemp and look for doritos (preferably chili heatwave) 2 day
*purchase that dorite
*wait a few day for dorite to arrive
*feed bub plenty of dorite
*bub will then be healthy plump size 2 day


----------



## nxwing (May 15, 2016)

What do bub eat and drink 4 nurishment 2day


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 15, 2016)

nxwing said:


> What do bub eat and drink 4 nurishment 2day


u dont


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 15, 2016)

nxwing said:


> What do bub eat and drink 4 nurishment 2day


bub eat and drink very unhealthy foode 2 day, do not feed the bub fish as bub does not like fish 2 day


----------



## nxwing (May 15, 2016)

will bub eat my dik


----------



## Dorimori (May 15, 2016)

Spoiler: bub











thank it work snacktastic


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 15, 2016)

nxwing said:


> will bub eat my dik


no that is bub abuse 2 day


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 15, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> no that is bub abuse 2 day


_goofy time_


----------



## nxwing (May 15, 2016)

what benefits does bub giv me


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 15, 2016)

nxwing said:


> what benefits does bub giv me


no sour puss


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 15, 2016)

nxwing said:


> what benefits does bub giv me


will help dispose of anime in you're home 2 day


----------



## Filo97 (May 15, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> will help dispose of anime in you're home 2 day


Can it act like a crazy flying cat that shoots rainbow out of his eyesockets that terrorize the city out of rainbows?


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 15, 2016)

Filo97 said:


> Can it act like a crazy flying cat that shoots rainbow out of his eyesockets that terrorize the city out of rainbows?


no because that's pretty dumb 2 day


----------



## Filo97 (May 15, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> no because that's pretty dumb 2 day


but my cat can do it...   i won't buy a bub EVER if you don't add it, even if an alternate version


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 15, 2016)

Filo97 said:


> but my cat can do it...   i won't buy a bub EVER if you don't add it, even if an alternate version


ok bye 2 day


----------



## Filo97 (May 15, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> ok bye 2 day


*starts selling on ebays getical modified bubs that shoots rainbows and can scare the city"


----------



## joyoshi (May 15, 2016)

do bob like hardcore deep penetration?


----------



## nxwing (May 15, 2016)

joyoshi said:


> do bob like hardcore deep penetration?


Bub is not a sex pet


----------



## joyoshi (May 15, 2016)

Ok I want bob plz


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2016)

gibe da bub


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2016)

oh shit i think my bub is defective
i saw it browsing tumble the other day and 2 day it lectured me on why vidyogaymes are seksist an missogeenostik


----------



## SomeGamer (May 15, 2016)

joyoshi said:


> Ok I want boob plz


Fixed.


----------



## Roomsaver (May 15, 2016)

what is a silly number i can buy a bub for 2 day


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 15, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> oh shit i think my bub is defective
> i saw it browsing tumble the other day and 2 day it lectured me on why vidyogaymes are seksist an missogeenostik


throw it in fire 2 day bub cant feel pain if it's retarded 2 day :^)


Roomsaver said:


> what is a silly number i can buy a bub for 2 day


special offer of only 911.69 panties just for you 2 day!


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> throw it in fire 2 day bub cant feel pain if it's retarded 2 day :^)


ok, the bub has been disposed of 2 day


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 15, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> ok, the bub has been disposed of 2 day


still plenty of new bubs available on exploitable firmware 2 day


----------



## pastaconsumer (May 15, 2016)

This is a robbery. I am taking all your bubs.


----------



## Ricken (May 15, 2016)

2 day, I pondered why people used to say today.
2 day I learned the past peeples are W33BZ


----------



## Roomsaver (May 16, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> special offer of only 911.69 panties just for you 2 day!


i would like a bub for that much panties 2 day )


----------



## Luglige (May 16, 2016)

I want them A GRADE Bub shrooms!


----------



## mgrev (May 16, 2016)

I'll buy one bub


----------



## BurningDesire (May 16, 2016)

my bub is awesome 2 day. Keeps my happy when feeling lonely. Bub is love Bub is life.


----------



## migles (May 16, 2016)

would liek to buy sume panties please


----------



## SomeGamer (May 16, 2016)

migles said:


> would liek to buy sume panties please


wrong thread


----------



## migles (May 16, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> wrong thread


where is the good thread where i can buy good panties


----------



## Faru (May 16, 2016)




----------



## keven3477 (May 16, 2016)

But what if i don't want it to dispose of my mangos, i happen to like mangos a lot.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 16, 2016)

Faru said:


>


what the heck sort of currency is that 2 day? 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

MORE BUB MERCHANTS NEEDED 2 DAY. PLEASE ASKED ME IF YOU WOULD LIKE A JOB OPPORTUNITY OF A LIFETIME 2 DAY!


----------



## NutymcNuty (May 17, 2016)

can i pay via chezburgur? and i need money can i has job?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Shadowfied (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2016)

what if i want 2 pirate a bub instaed 2 day


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2016)

Can I has bub 2 day. $6969.420 here, with some floppy 2 day


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 18, 2016)

*gives everyone who's recently messaged 1 bub each 2 day* ejnoy my friends


----------



## mgrev (May 18, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> *gives everyone who's recently messaged 1 bub each 2 day* ejnoy my friends


tyvm


----------



## PaiiNSteven (May 18, 2016)

i donate distorted music


----------



## Touko White (May 18, 2016)

"@not_a_doll @Spiralcannon2CW Future Perfect is bae <3" - bub


----------



## joyoshi (May 18, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> *gives everyone who's recently messaged 1 bub each 2 day* ejnoy my friends


Yay free bub I not pay 2 day


----------



## keven3477 (May 18, 2016)

But I don't want bub that dispose of me mangos.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 18, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> But I don't want bub that dispose of me mangos.


but they're bad 4 u and will rot ur brain and make u think ur japanese 2 day


----------



## keven3477 (May 18, 2016)

but they taste sweet and juicy and are my favorite fruit, I have no idea why they would make me think I be Japanese.


----------



## PaiiNSteven (May 20, 2016)

I will buy a bub.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 20, 2016)

PaiiNSteven said:


> I will buy a bub.


please do a giveing of 420.69 panties an the bub is you'res


----------



## PaiiNSteven (May 20, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> please do a giveing of 420.69 panties an the bub is you'res








do you take regular pants?


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 20, 2016)

PaiiNSteven said:


> do you take regular pants?


woah smonk weed trousers have 3 bubs


----------



## PaiiNSteven (May 20, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> woah smonk weed trousers have 3 bubs


the more bub the better


----------



## xtheman (May 20, 2016)

I'll take 7 but do you take credit cards? I'm saving up panties for buying the right to ban people. I only need 666 more to get it!


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 20, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> I'll take 7 but do you take credit cards? I'm saving up panties for buying the right to ban people. I only need 666 more to get it!


no because money is bad and shouldn't exist


----------



## xtheman (May 20, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> no because money is bad and shouldn't exist


Ok take the panties.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 20, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Ok take the panties.


mm yes thankie *hands over a bub*


----------



## xtheman (May 20, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> mm yes thankie *hands over a bub*


Thanks for the sex pet bub! I will enjoy eating playing with it!


----------



## Touko White (May 20, 2016)

I need the panties and the bub...


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 20, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Thanks for the sex pet bub! I will enjoy eating playing with it!


haha it's okay my friend. i guess the crossed out stuff were spelling mistakes. thank you for conveniently crossing them out 2 day.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Cammygirl192 said:


> I need the panties and the bub...





Cammygirl192 said:


> CAMMY WEARS NO PANTIES


----------



## Touko White (May 20, 2016)

I'm referring to normal wear not the delta red outfit.
I was referring to the delta outfit in that post.


----------



## SyntaxError (May 21, 2016)

I wil bui bub 2 day.


----------



## Davidosky99 (May 21, 2016)

CAN I BUY A BUB 2 DAY? I HAVE 39302 GOLD


----------



## Jacklack3 (May 22, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> *what the heCK PLEASE DO NOT EAT BUB*


No , they meant what flavors does bub *cum in. :-)*


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 22, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> CAN I BUY A BUB 2 DAY? I HAVE 39302 GOLD


NO! CUTE PANTIES ONLY!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jacklack3 said:


> No , they meant what flavors does bub *cum in. :-)*


2 get bub cum that would be sexual interaction BUB IS NOT 4 INTERCOURSE 2 DAY


----------



## Jacklack3 (May 22, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> NO! CUTE PANTIES ONLY!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


But when I checked ur top secret files dey said that duh cute anime girl bub will *cum out. :-)*


----------



## MsMidnight (May 22, 2016)

I'll have @Cherry Pie  give you succ for a bub


----------



## GhostLatte (May 22, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> I'll have @Cherry Pie  give you succ for a bub


I'm not gay


----------



## Davidosky99 (May 22, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> NO! CUTE PANTIES ONLY!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


PLZ I ONLY HAVE GOLD AND ARROWS WHAT DO YOU WANT I WANT THAT BUB 2 MUCH 2 DAY


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 22, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> PLZ I ONLY HAVE GOLD AND ARROWS WHAT DO YOU WANT I WANT THAT BUB 2 MUCH 2 DAY


FINE I WILL SWAP BUB FOR GOLD, AND BUY PANTIES WITH GOLD 2 DAY


----------



## MsMidnight (May 22, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> I'm not gay


Its not gay if the dicks dont touch bb


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 22, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> Its not gay if the dicks dont touch bb


Your dicks can touch, just not balls.


----------



## MsMidnight (May 22, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Your dicks can touch, just not balls.


So Is it a deal ?


----------



## Davidosky99 (May 22, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> FINE I WILL SWAP BUB FOR GOLD, AND BUY PANTIES WITH GOLD 2 DAY


SO THATS A DEAL


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 22, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> I'm not gay





Cherry Pie said:


> Smexy thang


----------



## GhostLatte (May 22, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat, I said no homo in invisible ink.


----------



## MsMidnight (May 22, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Bubsy Bobcat, I said no homo in invisible ink.


Proof or lies


----------



## VinsCool (May 22, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Bubsy Bobcat, I said no homo in invisible ink.


It's ok, Bubsy is a real gril :^)


----------



## MsMidnight (May 22, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> It's ok, Bubsy is a real gril :^)


A girl that just happens to have a dick


----------



## VinsCool (May 22, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> A girl that just happens to have a dick


That's a little extra


----------



## GhostLatte (May 22, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> A girl that just happens to have a dick


There is always the back trunk


----------



## pastaconsumer (May 22, 2016)

Can I trade my severe social anxiety and crippling depression for a bub?


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 22, 2016)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> Can I trade my severe social anxiety and crippling depression for a bub?


If you can give me your severe social anxiety and crippling depression in the form of cute panties, then sure fam.


----------



## pastaconsumer (May 22, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> If you can give me your severe social anxiety and crippling depression in the form of cute panties, then sure fam.


it's a deal. I'll even throw in a free mixtape. it's fire. (RELEASED WHEN G(r)ATEWAY(TO LOSE YOUR FUCKING MONEY) DECIDES TO NOT EXIST)


----------



## nxwing (May 22, 2016)

Please accept magic panties 2DAY


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 22, 2016)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> it's a deal. I'll even throw in a free mixtape. it's fire. (RELEASED WHEN G(r)ATEWAY(TO LOSE YOUR FUCKING MONEY) DECIDES TO NOT EXIST)


Does the free mixtape have a dope ass trap remix of Rabbit Ride from The Smurfs' Nightmare? ( aka something you should totally make :^) )


----------



## Jacklack3 (May 23, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> I'm not gay


*que montage of comments directed to guys*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



nxwing said:


> Please accept magic panties 2DAY


Is the panties an day panties?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 23, 2016)

can i buy a scrub 4 my bub 2 day


----------



## Davidosky99 (May 24, 2016)

CAN I BUY *ANOTHER *BUB 2 DAY ?
I DONATE DISTORSED MUSIC 2 DAY


----------



## Apache Thunder (May 24, 2016)

Randomly googling Hex Maniacs chances of being in Sun & Moon and some how ended up here... (I do say you have good hex maniac artwork in your avater/sig though.  )


What the ***k is a bub....and why is it for sale....and panties being used as a currency....My head hurts.

Memes are an alien language to me I suppose ....

*Slowly backs way and leaves..*


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 24, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> CAN I BUY *ANOTHER *BUB 2 DAY ?
> I DONATE DISTORSED MUSIC 2 DAY



no because ur suspended for having an opinion or something 2 day


----------



## Touko White (May 24, 2016)

I have an opinion
@Bubsy Bobcat is awesome


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 24, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> I have an opinion
> @Bubsy Bobcat is awesome


<3


----------



## Touko White (May 24, 2016)

So, you're accepting some opinions, but not others?
Lol.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 24, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> So, you're accepting some opinions, but not others?
> Lol.


ye


----------



## migles (May 24, 2016)

Jacklack3 said:


> *que montage of comments directed to guys*
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


thoose are magic panties!
i cringed while playing that game cuz she is 12 and there was lot of innuendo...


BACK TO THREAD
HELP MY BUB BROKE HIS GIRFRIEND


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 24, 2016)

migles said:


> thoose are magic panties!
> i cringed while playing that game cuz she is 12 and there was lot of innuendo...
> 
> 
> ...


1) dispose of gf bub (preferably by throwing it in a fire 2 day)
2) gimme more panties for another gf bub 2 day


----------



## migles (May 24, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> 1) dispose of gf bub (preferably by throwing it in a fire 2 day)
> 2) gimme more panties for another gf bub 2 day


but bub gurlfriend is still alive, are you sure i need to dispose it?


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 24, 2016)

migles said:


> but bub gurlfriend is still alive, are you sure i need to dispose it?


if it broke it useless 2 day since my bubs don't have warranty 2 day


----------



## migles (May 24, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> if it broke it useless 2 day since my bubs don't have warranty 2 day


ok :'( i liked that cute bub...

anyway. here is payment for second bub girfriend:


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 24, 2016)

migles said:


> ok :'( i liked that cute bub...
> 
> anyway. here is payment for second bub girfriend:


no that is wrong 2 day i only accept striped anime panties 2 day please understand(tm)


----------



## migles (May 24, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> no that is wrong 2 day i only accept striped anime panties 2 day please understand(tm)


http://wowsabi.co/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/bottle-panties5.jpg


----------



## Lucar (May 25, 2016)

I wud lick two by a bub 3 day.

oone thet hass good mayro kratt skilz plz


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

migles said:


> http://wowsabi.co/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/bottle-panties5.jpg


Woody had one hell of a night...


----------



## nxwing (May 25, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Woody had one hell of a night...


I bet he had *morning wood*


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

nxwing said:


> I bet he had *morning wood*


----------



## migles (May 25, 2016)

*scammer alert!!*

I did not get bub gurlfriend! i am so unhappy by this seller, such filthy scammer
stay away from it he will stare rape you into giving him free expensive money!!!
do not buy from this seller beware...
i called ups and told them my fedex package by this seller did not arrive, they played dumb by telling me "we don't know what you are talking about, by my understanding you are expecting a fedex delivery. we are another company, fedex is our competitor, you must contact fedex about your delivery, and keep in mind this wouldn't happen if you used our services instead of fedsex"
MY BUB IS SO LONELY WITHOUT GURLFRIEND HE IS SO DEPRESSED, HE TRIED TO MEET POLISH GURFRIENDS ON THE INTERNETS BUT WHEN HE CLICKED THE SITE THEY CHANGED TO ROMANIAN HOT SINGLE BUBS AND MY BUB IS SO RACIST AGAINST ROMANIAN HOT SINGLES

BUB IS A LIE!!1


----------



## joyoshi (May 25, 2016)

migles said:


> *scammer alert!!*
> 
> I did not get bub gurlfriend! i am so unhappy by this seller, such filthy scammer
> stay away from it he will stare rape you into giving him free expensive money!!!
> ...


The only lie here is BrickWait :^)


----------



## migles (May 25, 2016)

joyoshi said:


> The only lie here is BrickWait :^)


are you one of thoose crazy person with a belly button disability??????
this thread was supossely to buy a bub, but i was scammed now is a scam thread...
and you are talking about a totally different thing...
where did the gatebait conversation come from????
you is like i was talking about shoes and then you start talking about orange juice conspiracies!!


----------



## joyoshi (May 25, 2016)

migles said:


> are you one of thoose crazy person with a belly button disability??????
> this thread was supossely to buy a bub, but i was scammed now is a scam thread...
> and you are talking about a totally different thing...
> where did the gatebait conversation come from????
> you is like i was talking about shoes and then you start talking about orange juice conspiracies!!


What are you talking about? I only said I like bub :^)


----------



## migles (May 25, 2016)

joyoshi said:


> What are you talking about? I only said I like bub :^)


you talked about brickaway... why are you supporting it by still talking about it 
it's like that baibar singer, even if we talk badly about it, it's still talking about it


----------



## Feeling it! (May 26, 2016)

Will you take my half torn fez 4 a bub 2day?


----------



## BurningDesire (May 27, 2016)

I want bubs for smex 2 day


----------



## A_Random_Guy (May 27, 2016)

Can i get one of each please?


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 28, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I want bubs for smex 2 day


i swear 2 heck i'll put you back on the "donut sell" list again 2 day


Feeling it! said:


> Will you take my half torn fez 4 a bub 2day?


no 2 day sorry


A_Random_Guy said:


> Can i get one of each please?


yup, just gimme the panties and you can habe a bub my friend


----------



## A_Random_Guy (May 28, 2016)

Here is panties 

420 panties


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 28, 2016)

A_Random_Guy said:


> Here is panties
> 
> 420 panties


Uhh, you're missing 0.69 pair of panties but what the heck kiddo I'll let you off! 





shove in ur pc (or ass) and follow on screen instructions. thank <3


----------



## Olmectron (May 28, 2016)

I like cute anime girls.

I'll take one bub, please.

Here's my payment.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 28, 2016)

Olmectron said:


> I like cute anime girls.
> 
> I'll take one bub, please.
> 
> Here's my payment.


i am thirsty 2 day so thank here bub




shove it in ur vcr (or ass) and follow on screen instructionm (bub is inside tape 2 day)


----------



## Olmectron (May 28, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> i am thirsty 2 day so thank here bub
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already followed the instructions.

And, wow. I have to say. Are those beautiful rainbow-colored fluids included?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2016)

What do you give for a copy of Awesome Possum™, a lizard, and a skeleton?


----------



## SonicCloud (May 28, 2016)

Can that Bub make Ｖ Ａ Ｐ Ｏ Ｒ Ｗ Ａ Ｖ Ｅ and teach me how to do crazy mods on saltoon?

If so...Take all my money <3


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 28, 2016)

SonicCloud said:


> Can that Bub make Ｖ Ａ Ｐ Ｏ Ｒ Ｗ Ａ Ｖ Ｅ and teach me how to do crazy mods on saltoon?
> 
> If so...Take all my money <3


yes bub can make a sick groovy aesthetic beat if you ask it nicely. same with splalt moods.
[grabs your wallet, hands over a bub]

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



migles said:


> *scammer alert!!*
> 
> I did not get bub gurlfriend! i am so unhappy by this seller, such filthy scammer
> stay away from it he will stare rape you into giving him free expensive money!!!
> ...


oh my gosh dude i'm sorry it's hard to sell bubs by myself here [insert picture of a usb drive] i need more ppl 2 help me with more bub sales 2 day :^(


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 28, 2016)

HOLY HECK GUYS WHO WANT ONCE IN A LIFE TIME OPPORTUNITY OF SELLING BUBS WHILE I'M AWAY 2 DAY


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2016)

ya


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 28, 2016)

HIRED 2 DAY. I WILL ADD YOU TO LIST OF CERTIFIED BUB SELLERS ON FIRST POST 2 DAY.


----------



## migles (May 28, 2016)

not trusting your business anyway. even if you hired new people...
a true hornest dude would sell me 2 twins bub girfriends to make it up about don't send my previous law and order


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 28, 2016)

migles said:


> not trusting your business anyway. even if you hired new people...
> a true hornest dude would sell me 2 twins bub girfriends to make it up about don't send my previous law and order


OH HECK HERE TAKE THIS IT HOLDS MANY BUBS





PLEASE DON'T SUE ME 2 DAY


----------



## migles (May 28, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> OH HECK HERE TAKE THIS IT HOLDS MANY BUBS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for trying i am now very happy but very sad at same both times...
that thing is usb 2.0... and my computa is not compatible with usb 2.0
my computa only has serial port, can you please gibbe me magic bub saver serial killah computible?


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2016)

I don't have bub 2 day but i habe tem

pay in bones


----------



## Touko White (May 28, 2016)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/are-boobs-or-butts-better.406214/page-20#post-6393657


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 28, 2016)

migles said:


> thanks for trying i am now very happy but very sad at same both times...
> that thing is usb 2.0... and my computa is not compatible with usb 2.0
> my computa only has serial port, can you please gibbe me magic bub saver serial killah computible?


you mean a usb to serial adapter? here you go my dude 





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Deck of Noobs said:


> I don't have bub 2 day but i habe tem
> 
> pay in bones


it'll cost you 700 boners for a bub 2 day


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2016)

yippe overprise bubz


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 28, 2016)

Deck of Noobs said:


> yippe overprise bubz


*takes boneners and gives bub* enjoy my friend


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2016)

help my bub just bricked my toaster
do you think it's defective


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 28, 2016)

Deck of Noobs said:


> help my bub just bricked my toaster
> do you think it's defective


did you tamper with the bub's system? if so, throw bub in a fire and restore your backup of the bub before you modified it 2 day.


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2016)

okya


----------



## SpadeASF (May 28, 2016)

cant afford bub 2day. maybe another day 2day


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 28, 2016)

SpadeASF said:


> cant afford bub 2day. maybe another day 2day


That's okay 2 day it's very understandable 2 day. Cum back when you're a little mmmmmm richer.


----------



## SpadeASF (May 28, 2016)

I will ask the friend 2day for the panties 2day so i can get le bub 3day

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

My _friend_ only lended me 1337 panties is that enough for 2 day


----------



## SonicCloud (May 28, 2016)

migles said:


> *scammer alert!!*
> 
> I did not get bub gurlfriend! i am so unhappy by this seller, such filthy scammer
> stay away from it he will stare rape you into giving him free expensive money!!!
> ...


NO HES NOT!!!1111
HE MAKES SUCH A Ａ Ｅ Ｓ Ｔ Ｈ Ｅ Ｔ Ｉ Ｃ MUSIC AND SPLATOON 100 REAL NO FEIK HAXXXX
REPORTED


----------



## migles (May 29, 2016)

SonicCloud said:


> NO HES NOT!!!1111
> HE MAKES SUCH A Ａ Ｅ Ｓ Ｔ Ｈ Ｅ Ｔ Ｉ Ｃ MUSIC AND SPLATOON 100 REAL NO FEIK HAXXXX
> REPORTED


I DIDN'T GET BUB GIRFRIEND, HOW YOU DARE TO SAY HE IS NOT SCAMMING SCAMMER THAT SCAMS PEOPLE


----------



## sirocyl (May 29, 2016)

BUB PRICES GOING UP 2 DAY
BUY BUY BUY THIS IS NOT A DRILL
INFLATION TRAIN GOGOGO
GET IN BEFORE THE BUB BUBBLE BURSTS


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 29, 2016)

sirocyl said:


> BUB PRICES GOING UP
> BUY BUY BUY THIS IS NOT A DRILL
> INFLATION TRAIN GOGOGO
> GET IN BEFORE THE BUB BUBBLE BURSTS


*BUB*BLE


----------



## SonicCloud (May 29, 2016)

migles said:


> I DIDN'T GET BUB GIRFRIEND, HOW YOU DARE TO SAY HE IS NOT SCAMMING SCAMMER THAT SCAMS PEOPLE


YES IT CAME AN MLG BUB GF FOR HIM
U LIAR1111111!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kingy (May 29, 2016)

Do you accept Half Life 3 4 bub 2 day?


----------



## SpadeASF (May 29, 2016)

I PAy u the 1337 pantie 2 day sir but I no get explain 3 day sirs.


----------



## SonicCloud (May 29, 2016)

hay b0ss kan i bui 2 moar bubs plz :3?



i need more V  A  P  O  R  W  A  V  E  :v


----------



## Evanbrine (May 29, 2016)

gaiz check out my business iz better


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 29, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Do you accept Half Life 3 4 bub 2 day?


Nope, panties or Half Life 4 only.


SpadeASF said:


> I PAy u the 1337 pantie 2 day sir but I no get explain 3 day sirs.


Did I forget to give bub 2 day!? Here take a bub.





this bub is a babby bub 2 day which explain small size 


SonicCloud said:


> hay b0ss kan i bui 2 moar bubs plz :3?
> 
> 
> 
> i need more V  A  P  O  R  W  A  V  E  :v


yeah my dude just gimme 841.38 panties and the bubs are yours 2 day


Evanbrine said:


> gaiz check out my business iz better


no


----------



## Kingy (May 29, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Nope, panties or Half Life 4 only.


What about Half Life 69?


----------



## SpadeASF (May 29, 2016)

Give me the BuB I want to use it to record my HD 144p Spoon gameplay 2 day


----------



## Kingy (May 29, 2016)

No bub 2 day?


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 29, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> What about Half Life 69?


hl69 sucks 2 day


SpadeASF said:


> Give me the BuB I want to use it to record my HD 144p Spoon gameplay 2 day


*gives the bub*


TheKingy34 said:


> No bub 2 day?


gimme panties or half life 4


----------



## Kingy (May 29, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> gimme panties or half life 4


no


----------



## Touko White (May 29, 2016)

I need the other half of @Margen67's life, the sane half


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 29, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> no


enjoy not owning a bub my friend


----------



## Kingy (May 29, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> enjoy not owning a bub my friend


I'm getting my bub elsewhere.
@Evanbrine may I has bub 2 day?


----------



## joyoshi (May 29, 2016)

I'd like to buy bub 2 day. Here is 421 panties.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 29, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> I'm getting my bub elsewhere.
> @Evanbrine may I has bub 2 day?


well then my friend that means you are obtaining a bub illegally and therefore will be added to the list of people to not sell bubs to


----------



## Kingy (May 29, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> well then my friend that means you are obtaining a bub illegally and therefore will be added to the list of people to not sell bubs to


I wun bub 2 day.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 29, 2016)

joyoshi said:


> I'd like to buy bub 2 day. Here is 421 panties.







it's on a rom 2 day, PLEASE DON'T TELL MODS OR I GET BANNEND FOR ROMZ 2 DAY. thangk 4 purchus


----------



## Touko White (May 29, 2016)

just gonna check my usual sites, I'll be back


----------



## joyoshi (May 29, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> it's on a rom 2 day, PLEASE DON'T TELL MODS OR I GET BANNEND FOR ROMZ 2 DAY. thangk 4 purchus


Where is my 0.31 panties?


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 29, 2016)

joyoshi said:


> Where is my 0.31 panties?


haha whoops silly me 2 day i forgot to mention the changge is in the rom too 2 day :^)


----------



## Kingy (May 29, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> haha whoops silly me 2 day i forgot to mention the changge is in the rom too 2 day :^)


You rip people off 2 day! how could you...


----------



## joyoshi (May 29, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> haha whoops silly me 2 day i forgot to mention the changge is in the rom too 2 day :^)


Al left thx u for bub 2 day


----------



## SpadeASF (May 29, 2016)

help my bub bricked my Wii U


----------



## Touko White (May 29, 2016)

She put the brick on the accelerator and tried to run over Touko Lumina, help


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 29, 2016)

SpadeASF said:


> help my bub bricked my Wii U


throw wii u in fire and install 5.5.1 on bub. problem solve.


Cammygirl192 said:


> She put the brick on the accelerator and tried to run over Touko Lumina, help


give bub a squirt with squirty bottle for doing a bad.


----------



## Touko White (May 29, 2016)

er... read who exactly it tried to run over

none other than the co-owner of my site


----------



## Kingy (May 29, 2016)

I am behaving now, me have bub 2 day?


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 29, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> I am behaving now, me have bub 2 day?





Bubsy Bobcat said:


> *WARNIG: BUB MERCHANTS PLEASE DO NOT SELL BUBS TO THESE PEOPLE 2 DAY:
> @nxwing @TheKingy34*


----------



## Touko White (May 29, 2016)

Trick them and then sell them a shitty old kitchen from kitchen design lancashire.


----------



## Kingy (May 29, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> *WARNIG: BUB MERCHANTS PLEASE DO SELL BUBS TO THESE PEOPLE 2 DAY:*
> @nxwing @TheKingy34


:^)


----------



## SpadeASF (May 29, 2016)

I did that but now my bub looks like a dog and is meowing help?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 29, 2016)

help me please my bub bricked me i'm in a constant and perpetual state of orgasm i can't feel my thoughts my legs or my arms


----------



## Minox (May 29, 2016)

Locked upon request.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 25, 2016)

[quiet coughing in the distance]


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 25, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> [quiet coughing in the distance]


Quiet quiet


----------



## Touko White (Jun 25, 2016)

BUBS ARE BACK?
PUGS ARE BETTER


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 25, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Quiet quiet


Psst, you want a half price Bub while the kiddies are still sleeping? I'll throw in an extremely rare vore bread too.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 25, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Psst, you want a half price Bub while the kiddies are still sleeping? I'll throw in an extremely rare vore bread too.


Here are your panties


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 25, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Here are your panties


much obliged
*hands over a bub and an extremely rare vore bread*


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 25, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> much obliged
> *hands over a bub and an extremely rare vore bread*


Melissa is happy 2 day


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 25, 2016)

Touko White said:


> PUGS ARE BACK?
> BUBS ARE BETTER


i know :3


----------



## joyoshi (Jun 26, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> much obliged
> *hands over a bub and an extremely rare vore bread*


Not all kiddies like sleeping


----------



## Dorimori (Jun 26, 2016)

literally woke up 2 hours ago


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Aug 14, 2016)

i have a family to feed


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 14, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> i have a family to feed


I know something that you could eat ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## nxwing (Aug 14, 2016)

GhostLatte said:


> I know something that you could eat ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


That's mine( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## zazor5000 (Aug 15, 2016)

I have a question



Will it blend ?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 15, 2016)

zazor5000 said:


> I have a question
> 
> 
> 
> Will it blend ?


Do nOT BLEND THE BUBS


----------



## Kingy (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi It's TheKingy35 and I am looking for a bub.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Aug 15, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Hi It's TheKingy35 and I am looking for a bub.


*grabs a bub from the pile and blows off the dust*
yea fam that'll be 420.69 panties, sir


----------



## Kingy (Aug 15, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> *grabs a bub from the pile and blows off the dust*
> yea fam that'll be 420.69 panties, sir


Ok. *Gives 420.69 panties* Thanks >:^)


----------



## Khangaroo (Aug 15, 2016)

can i have the new bub xl


----------



## Roomsaver (Aug 15, 2016)

^ yeah same my bub is gettin outdated compared to these new bubs


----------



## Feeling it! (Aug 15, 2016)

Can I have a bub please?


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Aug 16, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Ok. *Gives 420.69 panties* Thanks >:^)


Welc. Thank doing the business 2 day


Khangaroo said:


> can i have the new bub xl


XL Bubs cost 420.70 panties. Is that okay 2 day?


Roomsaver said:


> ^ yeah same my bub is gettin outdated compared to these new bubs


Yea my dude just gimme the 420.70 panties pls


Feeling it! said:


> Can I have a bub please?


No because you smell like a Bub's rear end 2 day


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 16, 2016)

my bub died, what do i do


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Aug 16, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> my bub died, what do i do


if bub is still under warranty, throw dead bub in fire and i will replace bub for free!!


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 16, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> Can I have a bub please?


You shouldn't get a bub, they tend to dispose of your mangos, and I believe you like mangos too


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 16, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> i have a family to feed


mama bub when r u gon feed me now that uve been selling bubs agen


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Aug 16, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> mama bub when r u gon feed me now that uve been selling bubs agen
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


Most stores don't accept panties as currency 2 day ;O; guess we'll have to keep eating garbage


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 16, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Most stores don't accept panties as currency 2 day ;O; guess we'll have to keep eating garbage


o shit
ok i guess


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Roomsaver (Aug 16, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Most stores don't accept panties as currency 2 day ;O; guess we'll have to keep eating garbage


here is 420.70 pantie i would like new bub xl please


----------



## Dorimori (Aug 16, 2016)

can the New Bub XL play video game


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 17, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> can the New Bub XL play video game


only on leap years


----------



## Dorimori (Aug 17, 2016)

Petraplexity said:


> only on leap years


y


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 17, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> y


bc bubs like leaping


----------



## Dorimori (Aug 17, 2016)

Petraplexity said:


> bc bubs like leaping


ok


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 17, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> ok


it play video game all time if u install bubhax(tm) 2 day tho


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Aug 17, 2016)

Roomsaver said:


> here is 420.70 pantie i would like new bub xl please


cha ching thamk u *hands over a bub xl*


Snowdori said:


> can the New Bub XL play video game


Yea


----------



## Dorimori (Aug 17, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> cha ching thamk u *hands over a bub xl*
> 
> Yea


ok


----------



## Khangaroo (Aug 17, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> cha ching thamk u *hands over a bub xl*
> 
> Yea


can the new bub xl & knuckles play gacube emulater


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Aug 17, 2016)

Khangaroo said:


> can the new bub xl & knuckles play gacube emulater


probably I dunno my friend


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 17, 2016)

Khangaroo said:


> can the new bub xl & knuckles play gacube emulater


No. But it will play mai gacube emelater


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Aug 17, 2016)

Can I have a 3dbub? I wanna install Arm9LoaderBub.

Sent from my Browser on a New 3DS XL with A9LH


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Aug 17, 2016)

does the New bub XL™ support STRUYA CFW?


----------



## 126_spaghetti_126 (Aug 17, 2016)

I don't have any panties.Can i pay with shorties ?

And do you ship to duckland ?


----------



## xtheman (Oct 11, 2016)

I'll take a pigeon please.


----------



## migles (Oct 11, 2016)

i want a bub hug


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 11, 2016)

everything hurts when you know what a bub is and can't have one


----------



## joyoshi (Oct 13, 2016)

Can I pay in boxers 2 day?


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Jan 8, 2017)

are all the bubs dead 2 day?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 8, 2017)

Skyshadow101 said:


> are all the bubs dead 2 day?


I sure hope not. . .


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Jan 8, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> I sure hope not. . .



me neither ;-; i want a bub 2 day plz


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jan 8, 2017)

i wish i was a dead bub


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 8, 2017)

Skyshadow101 said:


> i want a bub 2 day plz


We all would.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Bubsy Bobcat said:


> i wish i was a dead bub


We all would.


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Jan 8, 2017)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> i wish i was a dead bub



i would like 2 buy a bub 2 day


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jan 8, 2017)

Skyshadow101 said:


> i would like 2 buy a bub 2 day


*throws a lifeless decomposing bub at skyshadow*
hav e one on the house my friengd


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 8, 2017)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> hav e one on the house my friengd


can i hav e 1 2 ple


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Jan 8, 2017)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> *throws a lifeless decomposing bub at skyshadow*
> hav e one on the house my friengd



how many panties for a live 1?????????


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jan 8, 2017)

Skyshadow101 said:


> how many panties for a live 1?????????


tthey're all deaddo sorry duede


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 8, 2017)

Skyshadow101 said:


> how many panties for a live 1?????????


69 xxxd


----------



## Ricken (Jan 8, 2017)

teres skalpir pirces 4 bubz on the list of CRAG


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Jan 8, 2017)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> tthey're all deaddo sorry duede


can u bring 1 bac to life for meh 2 day?????


i can pay duble the panties!!!!


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jan 8, 2017)

Skyshadow101 said:


> can u bring 1 bac to life for meh 2 day?????


non it ded mama bub neegd 2 breed more


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Jan 8, 2017)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> non it ded mama bub neegd 2 breed more




giv her dank memeeeezzz


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 8, 2017)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> non it ded mama bub neegd 2 breed more


mama bub 34 soon™


----------



## Touko White (Jan 8, 2017)

can I have some bub hentai?


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 8, 2017)

h


----------



## Touko White (Jan 8, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> h


This was a very contributing and interesting post! I rate this 10/10! Bookmarked.


----------



## Khangaroo (Jan 8, 2017)

wtf are there no more bubs im calling my lawyer


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Jan 8, 2017)

Khangaroo said:


> wtf are there no more bubs im calling my lawyer


mama bub needs to bred mur...sory....


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 8, 2017)

Skyshadow101 said:


> mama bub needs to bred mur...sory....


mount and do her


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Jan 8, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> mount and do her



dat is bub abuse


and i see what u did there ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 8, 2017)

Skyshadow101 said:


> dat is bub abuse


but how else do YOU breed a mama


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Jan 8, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> but how else do YOU breed a mama



she reproduces with dank meeemeeezzzz

it allows her baby bubs to know what memezz are dank


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 8, 2017)

Skyshadow101 said:


> zzzz


isn't that called a vibrator dildo


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Jan 9, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> isn't that called a vibrator dildo



nope its the the body being overjoyed after a good dank meme


----------



## RiverPerson (Jan 9, 2017)

get me a bub sextape please
deluxe pack


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jan 10, 2017)

haha bump lol


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Jan 10, 2017)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> haha bump lol



did mama bub bred yet?????


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 10, 2017)

Skyshadow101 said:


> did mama bub do the dew yet?????


FIXXD


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Jan 10, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> FIXXD




( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 10, 2017)

Skyshadow101 said:


> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


bro no not in public


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Jan 10, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> bro no not in public


¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 10, 2017)

Skyshadow101 said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


the police bub won't rake that as an answer


----------



## RiverPerson (Jan 10, 2017)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> haha bump lol



i asked for a sextape its been hours ago . . .


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Jan 10, 2017)

RiverPerson said:


> i asked for a sextape its been hours ago . . .



but dat is bub abuse


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 10, 2017)

Skyshadow101 said:


> but dat is bub abuse


no it isn't. it's just furry


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Jan 10, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> no it isn't. it's just furry


lolz


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jan 10, 2017)

RiverPerson said:


> i asked for a sextape its been hours ago . . .


We do not sell sextapes we sell bubs. They're all dead.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 10, 2017)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> we sell bubs. They're all dead.


how fresh are they


----------



## RiverPerson (Jan 10, 2017)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> We do not sell sextapes we sell bubs. They're all dead.



gemme sum bub fresh meat then 
))))


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Jan 10, 2017)

i found 1 hidden in the thred pages!!!1!!11!1!!


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Jan 10, 2017)

its the blush special edition!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i am very satified wit mah find

my bub is finding the dankest of meeeeemez


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 10, 2017)

Skyshadow101 said:


> are all the bubs dead 2 day?


nice necrobump, last post was last years


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 10, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> last post was last years


The then-current year of 2016.


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Jan 15, 2017)

RIP dank thread


----------



## KevinX8 (Jan 15, 2017)

Can I has one please? 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Jan 16, 2017)

KevinX8 said:


> Can I has one please?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



they are all ded 2 day, mama bub neds to bred murr...


----------



## KevinX8 (Jan 16, 2017)

Skyshadow101 said:


> they are all ded 2 day, mama bub neds to bred murr...


Can I preorder one with a switch 360?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 16, 2017)

KevinX8 said:


> Can I preorder one with a switch 360?


if a switch where to fornicate with mama bub that would count as *bestiality*


----------



## KevinX8 (Jan 16, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> if a switch where to fornicate with mama bub that would count as *bestiality*


But but how would that even happen? Would it stick a "joy"con in her XD?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 16, 2017)

KevinX8 said:


> But but how would that even happen? Would it stick a "joy"con in her XD?


joystick in the bussy


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Jan 16, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> joystick in the bussy
> View attachment 75184​



Oh...yes...


----------



## KevinX8 (Jan 16, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> joystick in the bussy
> View attachment 75184​


So that means I can get a switch bub soon?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 16, 2017)

KevinX8 said:


> So that means I can get a switch bub soon?


that is if mama bub isn't dead herself


----------



## KevinX8 (Jan 16, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> that is if mama bub isn't dead herself


If thats the case we can just get a new one, I nominate @VinsCool to be the new mama bub


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Jan 24, 2017)

RIP dank thread...again. @VinsCool is the new mama bub.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jan 24, 2017)

Hush my children, let Mama Bub sleep.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 25, 2017)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Hush my children, let Mama Bub sleep.


Yeah, that last breeding session was a particularly rough one...
I-Is that blood I see on the blanket???​


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Jan 31, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Yeah, that last breeding session was a particularly rough one...
> I-Is that blood I see on the blanket???​



Ermahgerd!!!!11!!1!


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 31, 2017)

Skyshadow101 said:


> Ermahgerd!!!!11!!1!


Weasels ripped her flesh!!


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 31, 2017)

can I buy a bub?
wait, before i just need to know, is it true that they taste like chicken?


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 31, 2017)

well my DOG does need a snack


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 31, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> well my DOG does need a snack





chow down me boyo​


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Jan 31, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> can I buy a bub?
> wait, before i just need to know, is it true that they taste like chicken?



do not eat de bubs!!


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 31, 2017)

Skyshadow101 said:


> do not eat de bubs!!


no no, i wont


Spoiler: dont open



its for feeding my doggy


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 31, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> can I buy a bub?
> wait, before i just need to know, is it true that they taste like chicken?


 


Skyshadow101 said:


> do not eat de bubs!!


that's the dogs  job............................................ .. .. . . . . . . . . . .. .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. . .  .
wait a minute


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Feb 1, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> that's the dogs  job............................................ .. .. . . . . . . . . . .. .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. . .  .
> wait a minute



 i catch your drift

@Noctosphere ......bad doggi


----------



## Erikku (Feb 8, 2017)

make a gud gaem fur once and ill paws teh oats 2 u frum lord kek


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Feb 8, 2017)

Erikku said:


> make a gud gaem fur once and ill paws teh oats 2 u frum lord kek



OATZZZZ


----------



## iAqua (Feb 8, 2017)

giv me bub ples


----------



## Erikku (Feb 8, 2017)

Skyshadow101 said:


> OATZZZZ


NO OATZ


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Feb 8, 2017)

Erikku said:


> NO OATZ


Cri ;~; give me my oatz pl0x


----------

